# Swarm in July, let it fly?



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Sooooo, May and June are done, think it's too late in the year to get a nuk. Or should I spend my fun money on another hive set up (I currently only have one) and get two nuks next year. I really don't want to spend the money on both a hive set up AND two nuks... What would you do?


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

If there is still a honey flow the bees will build their population. Buy the nuc. If the flow is over you will have to feed them. They probably will not grow rapidly. Where I live the flow is over until fall flow. My hives are not getting bigger now. They will be getting smaller. Less mouths to feed. Here this is not a good time to buy a nuc. You might have nectar available all summer. Do you have bees in your one box? If so how are they doing? If you have no bees you might want roll the dice and buy 1. It is fun. therapeutic, and you will be learning.


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

No. No bees. I'm not much into gambling so taking your advice on the ending of the nectar flow I believe I will just wait till next year. That way I can get two and if one is weaker can help it a long if the other is strong enough. It can get really hot and dry here some years. Other time we get a good rain every week. No idea how this year will play out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So your not really talking about a swarm?

 Al


----------



## collegeboundgal (Jul 17, 2005)

Lol. No. But I would think the same logic would apply for purchased bees as well...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When there were wild bees around I use to collect swarms in July and had great success with them making it to become breeding stock.

 Al


----------

